# Need advise on how to put plans and photos onto home theater construction ????



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

My home theatre is finally coming together.:jump: I have been taking photos with my new digital camera, I am still getting used to it ,my last camera was a 35mm film type,but film is too inconvenient, I don't have say any more on that. I would like to share my construction and ideas I had and have. I am open to ideas that other people have about my obsession. Without H.T.S.as a general guide I would be up river without a paddle. So, if somebody wouldn't mind telling me how to put the plans and photos on this Forum it would be most appreciated .Kind regards alan.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Generally you need a photo program to size your images to not more than 800 pixels wide and saved to .jpg or .gif file with the file name of your choosing. I use Paint Shop Pro... and older version 8 which cost me very little via ebay. Once you get the images saved to your computer you can upload them to Home Theater Photos using the upload link. Be sure to choose the appropriate category.

You may be able to upload any size image to the photo gallery and it may resize it to the maximum size allowed, I can't remember how it works exactly, but you can try. 

Once you get the images uploaded, you go to that image and there is a link you can use to post the image in your thread post using the







button. Just post that link in the pop up dialog box when you click on that button.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi Alan, 

Sonnie's info is right on, of course. I'll add that I use IrfanView to do quick resizes, rotations, etc. Google for it and I'm sure you'll find it. It's free.


----------

